# Best False Eyelashes



## ilovetinks (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi, I'm just wondering what the best brand of false eyelashes are that are not too expensive. I have been looking at the Ardell line...is this a good one or is there something comparable that is better. Also, if I go with Ardell which ones would add emphasis without being over the top, I want a natural look but something that will make my eyes look more glamorous or doe-eyed if that makes sense...I'm so confused, I've been looking at this link and can't decide...False Eyelashes - Ardell False Eyelashes &amp; Accessories, Ardell Fashion Lashes

Any help is appreciated...thanks!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 22, 2009)

I use Ardell.. Cheapies but ask Faith-Abigail! Here's are always awesome!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Ardell works great for me.


----------



## seedchan (Apr 23, 2009)

I've always cheaped out and gotten the wholesale lots on ebay. (I usually wear these when travelling, and lose one or two so I don't get material guilt if I have to buy more).

Has anyone used the applicator in the ardell start sets? Are they worth it?


----------



## fawp (Apr 23, 2009)

Haha! Thanks, Karren!






I use MAC, Ardell, and NYX. Ardell's are great and the "Whispies" are particularily good for that "natural but better look." I've heard great things about Red Cherries, as well, but I haven't gotten to try them yet.

I agree with seedchan; you can find some great lot sales on lashes which makes them very affordable.


----------



## banapple (Apr 23, 2009)

you can search online. I've found a lot of false lashes stores , websites that sell them for cheap.

I've never ordered though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't wear falsies that much


----------



## lolaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Red Cherry lashes are great.


----------



## candygalore (Apr 23, 2009)

Ardell ardell ardell the best eyelashes!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 23, 2009)

My favorite so far are Ardell. You can them almost anywhere locally and on sale and I found that if you treat them good, you can use them over and over again.


----------



## bCreative (Apr 23, 2009)

I like Ardell also. For ones that are cheaper, like others have said Red Cherry is a good brand and maybe you can try the e.l.f lashes.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Apr 23, 2009)

Ardell 135s are pretty natural looking. They aren't excessively long or thick. I used to use those when I first started out with falsies. I really like Red Cherry lashes too. I bought a couple from mscuppycakes for only $2 a pair. I think the shipping was cheap too; I'm pretty sure it was less than 4 dollars.

I almost forgot...Ardell Accents are very natural looking as well.


----------



## esha (Apr 23, 2009)

Where can you purchase Ardell lashes in stores? Are they found at Drugstores?


----------



## ilovetinks (Apr 25, 2009)

Pharma Plus in Canada has them...I bought a pair and really liked them! I am also looking at the Red Cherry ones but not sure if they ship to Canada.


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 26, 2009)

yea i don't think i've ever seen ardell in store. where do they have them inc alifornia?


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 26, 2009)

I love the Ardell Scanties for a natural look and when I'm going for a more dramatic look, I go with the Ardell Runway Claudia's.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 27, 2009)

I know you can find them sometimes at walmart, cvs, rite aid (eckerds) walgreens or most likely at Sally's Beauty Supply.


----------



## Christmaself55 (Apr 29, 2009)

I like the drugstore brands but I think ELF's eye lashes are the best for the price. I bought MACs for 15 bucks I think and they didn't last more than 2 uses and I made sure not to get them dirty. I like that ELFs are 1$ and that I can use them twice and not been bad about spending a buck


----------



## Killah Kitty (Apr 30, 2009)

Ardell makes the best lashes on the cheaper side. My favourite pair has to be #116... they are like your real lashes... just better... kind of like putting on the perfect mascara





Ive seen some nice lashes in dollar stores before too. Just because their so cheap it doesn't matter... its the glue that counts lol. Make sure you use DUO and you'll get the most out of any lashes cheap or expensive.

On the higher end MAC has nice lashes but they are pretty ordinary. Makeup Forever and Shuemara (SP?) have the nicest and most unique lashes. They are the priciest but nice for special occasions.

I forgot Quo and NYX in the drugstore... they also have great lashes as well. I have a pair by Quo that has lasted me so many times I have worn them I've lost count and they are still in great shape.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 30, 2009)

Francesca, you know you do not need falsies. You have awesome lashes lol


----------



## BeautyBlvd (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't use false eyelashes often because of this brand new mascara Maybelline Pulse Perfection

a full review is on my blog beauty blvd . net


----------



## Annelle (Apr 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *laurreenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yea i don't think i've ever seen ardell in store. where do they have them inc alifornia? I'm an Ardell convert after these forums too. I bought mine from Target stores in California, although they have Targets all over the United States. they're just in the make up section


----------



## amanrich (May 1, 2009)

Go to EEyelash.com They've got a fabulous selection including lots of wild styles. The prices are great too! Small minimum order (like 2 pairs) and prices are better than anywhere else I've found.


----------



## Jazzie (May 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *amanrich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Go to EEyelash.com They've got a fabulous selection including lots of wild styles. The prices are great too! Small minimum order (like 2 pairs) and prices are better than anywhere else I've found. I usually buy the cheap ones on Ebay but that's a really nice site with great prices. I might check it out. Thanks for the website.


----------



## CoverGirl (May 9, 2009)

I've wanted to learn how to put on false eyelashes for the longest time. I've heard good things about Ardell, MAC, as well as Sephora's own brand.


----------



## seedchan (May 10, 2009)

Does anyone else false bottom lashes?


----------



## ilovetinks (May 19, 2009)

Just an update that I just placed an order for Red Cherry Lashes!! Can't wait to get them!! I usually use Ardell but after seeing the price of the Red Cherry's and reading good reviews, I'm going to give it a go!! Hope they are okay....


----------



## Jennifer2010 (Jan 25, 2012)

I love Red Cherry 100% human hair lashes.  Feels great on, tons of different styles and less expensive than MAC or Ardell brand.


----------



## aquaeyes77 (Jan 22, 2013)

Benefit Cosmetic's lashes are the best! hands down. They are expensive ($15-$20 dollars) but look like real human hair in my opinion and can be re-used many times. I like Ardell too but nowhere near the Benefit ones. Some of the Katy Perry lashes (sold at claires and Icing) are Awesome too and real cheap.


----------



## Cherielyn (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aquaeyes77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Benefit Cosmetic's lashes are the best! hands down. They are expensive ($15-$20 dollars) but look like real human hair in my opinion and can be re-used many times. I like Ardell too but nowhere near the Benefit ones. Some of the Katy Perry lashes (sold at claires and Icing) are Awesome too and real cheap.


 OMG I can't phantom spending $15-$20 for a pair of falsies! I wear them everyday, even if I got 3 use out of them that's still $5-8 per use.  Too rich for my blood!  I like Red Cherry and Model 21, they have 10 pairs for under $10, awesome deal.


----------



## bbeautybook (May 9, 2013)

I went to IMATS NYC this year (2013) and I stocked up on some lashes. I really wish I would have bought more lashes to last me the entire year, because the deals were really phenomenal. I recommend anyone who loves lashes to get to IMATS and check out the sales they have. I bought

4 Ardell lashes for $10.

6 Liberty Republic lashes for $30.

1 Red Cherry lash pair for $3 (I think) 

Overall the deals were a steal!


----------

